# Work in progress Remmy 700 cdl



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

Hopefully everyone is doing ok. I thought I'd share the results of floating the barrel, my sling screwed up my point of groups on the sand bag 1.25 with reloads, the sling put a lot of preassure on the right side of the barrel, bad groups (mainly me) happened. I wanted to do a semi custom build, I wanted to float, the barrel, glass bed the receiver, and finally ditch the crappy deccelerator pad (started falling apart the first timeI shot). I've done it once before on a 700 xcr long range, but this one was kind of a pain. Sanded for about an hour. Next step is to get it glass beded. Btw thank you Dialed In, I will take your advice and put some polyurathane on tomorrow. I did put it back together and tighten the screws that hold the receiver down, and ran a doller through it, while on the sand bags, workedlike a charm. Getting excited about the next step......


----------



## FarmallH (Dec 11, 2011)

another pic so far.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

looks like you're making good progress.............


----------

